# Dienstleistung ohne Leistung, aber muss bezahlt werden???



## Magus44 (30 November 2007)

Im September wollten wir mit eine online-Druckerei (United-Print) Flyer drucken lassen, für unsere neue Geschäft. Nach Anmeldung und Datenübermittlung haben wir eine Email bekommen, das die übermittelte Daten nicht brauchbar sind und müssen erneut (bereits Kostenpflichtig!) als PDF-datei neu übermittelt werden. Ich habe die Daten im PDF überspielt, konnte allerdings erneut nicht verarbeitet werden von der Firma.
Ich greifte zum Telefon und wollte den Auftrag stornieren. Die Dame hat mir mitgeteilt, das es nicht möglich ist, den Auftrag ist "unkündbar" und obwohl die unsere Flyer nicht gedruckt haben, müssen wir den Preis bezahlen.
Mittlerweiler schickten Sie sogar eine Mahnung:



> "Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> 
> bedauerlicherweise konnten wir bis zum heutigen Tag keinen Zahlungseingang zur Rechnung vom 01.10.2007, zahlbar bis 26.11.2007, auf unserem Konto feststellen.
> 
> ...


Gilt hier keine Rücktrittsrecht von 14 Tagen??? 
Wer kann mir ein Rat geben, wie ich mich verhalten soll?


----------



## Der Jurist (30 November 2007)

*AW: Dienstleistung ohne Leistung, aber muss bezahlt werden???*



Magus44 schrieb:


> .... Wer kann mir ein Rat geben, wie ich mich verhalten soll?


 Ich: *Gehe zum Rechtsanwalt.* Jeder Rat hier wäre, wenn er brauchbar ist, unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Im übrigen müsste der Sachverhalt weiter aufgeklärt werden, etwa bis Du auf die Drucker ein zugegangen oder die Drucker auf Dich usw.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 November 2007)

*AW: Dienstleistung ohne Leistung, aber muss bezahlt werden???*

Genauso ist es. Mindestens zwei rechtliche Ergebnisse sind aus dem bisherigen Vortrag ablesbar, ein für Magus günstigeres, ein eher ungünstigeres. Mir fallen aber noch weitere zwei Spielarten ein, die mit einer kleinen Zusatzinfo ebenfalls wahrscheinliches Rechtsergebnis wären. Wobei jede der Analysen mind. zwei Handlungsstrategien auslöst, die man daraufhin einschlagen könnte.

Kurzum: Das muss ganz genau und einzelfallbezogen aufgedröselt und geklärt werden.

Und das wird hier nicht statt finden. Also: *Ab zum berufenen Rechtsberater!*


----------



## Präsident Roosevelt (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dienstleistung ohne Leistung, aber muss bezahlt werden???*

Frage: was ist draus geworden?

Mich interessierts deshalb, weil ich beruflich auch so meine Erfahrungen mit Online-Druckereien gemacht habe, die mit Daten angeblich nicht zurecht kamen und Aufträge mitunter auch schon mal versaut haben. Merkwürdigerweise kann eine örtliche Druckerei die Daten aber mühelos verarbeiten.

Ich glaube, daß viele Online-Druckereien aufgrund der Kampfpreise nicht den gleichen Service bieten und mit der gleichen Ausstattung an KnowHow und Technik dienen können, weshalb sie mit Daten öfter nicht zurecht kommen.

Das Dumme ist, daß viele von ihnen Aufträge nur per Nachnahme abwickeln, was Reklamationen dann schwierig macht. Das Geld ist erst mal weg, und bei berechtigter Reklamation stellt sich die Druckerei taub und behauptet dreist, die Daten seien eben so gewesen.

Läßt man die gleichen Daten dann vor Ort in einer Druckerei verarbeiten, kommt merkwürdigerweise ein korrektes Produkt heraus. Nicht nur einmal hab ich das erlebt.

An sein Geld käme man im Streit mit einem Online-Drucker dann nur per aufwändiger Klage mit Anwalt und allem Drum und Dran. Und schließlich muß man noch beweisen, daß die Daten korrekt waren, was vom Online-Drucker jedoch durch Manipulation der Daten bestritten werden kann.

Ich kann deshalb nur davon abraten, sich auf Online-Druckereien einzulassen. Es kann gut gehen, oft geht es aber in die Hose und das Geld ist weg.


----------

